
NYC to put new restrictions on bars, restaurants and entertainment venues - otoburb
https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/487726-nyc-to-put-new-restrictions-on-bars-and-restaurants-shutter-entertainment
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22589241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22589241)

